# Help Me If You Can



## NO GROW (Sep 26, 2007)

My girl was trying to thank of a song she used to like alot and I said I would try to find the name but I cant and know it's driving me crazy.

It's a kind of R&B and hip hop. It's a guy and a girl singing. It's mid 90's I think. It is about a mom who prostitutes to take care of her baby.

The chorus goes something like this. This is just broken parts of the chorus.
This might not be 100% correct, so help if you can.

What you gonna do when your daddys gone, somewere smokin crack now, in and out of lockdown, he aint gotta job now.

When your lonely and you sleep with a man for alittle bit of money.

I know it's a long shot, but if any1 knows the name of the song or the people that sing it i will be extremely grateful....


----------



## NO GROW (Sep 26, 2007)

Nevermind, I just found it......But I still want to see if anyone will find it.....


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Sep 27, 2007)

I remember that song.
I hated it, lol.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 27, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> My girl was trying to thank of a song she used to like alot and I said I would try to find the name but I cant and know it's driving me crazy.
> 
> It's a kind of R&B and hip hop. It's a guy and a girl singing. It's mid 90's I think. It is about a mom who prostitutes to take care of her baby.
> 
> ...


city high ~ what would you do

YouTube - What would you do

Verse 1:
Boys and girls wanna hear a true story?
Saturday night I was at this real wild party,
they had the liquor overflowin' the cup,
about 5-6 strippers tryin to work for a buck,
and I took one girl outside wit me,
her name was Lonni, she went to Jr. High wit me,
I said, Why you up in there dancin' for cash?
I guess a whole lots changed since I seen you last
She said,

chorus:
what would you do if your son was at home,
cryin' all alone on the bedroom floor
cuz he's hungry, and the only way to feed him 
is to sleep with a man for a 
little bit of money and his daddy's gone,
somewhere smokin' rock now,
in and out of lock down,
I ain't got a job now,
so for you this is just a good time but for me this is what 
I call life, mmm


----------



## NO GROW (Sep 27, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> city high ~ what would you do
> 
> YouTube - What would you do
> 
> ...



Hell yeah, good job I looked for atleast an hour. I found it right after I posted this thread lol...

Thanks, NGT


----------

